# REMOVE, I found one..:) WTB IPad 1



## spoiled brat (Feb 14, 2009)

I am looking to buy an IPad 1 first generation. 32g Ipad, in good condition..excellent condition really.. 
I have one and LOVE it, I want to buy one for my daughter.
I would like to pay up to $350 with shipping. 
Anyone out there wanna sell one to me?


----------



## planet_janet (Feb 23, 2010)

Have you tried posting on the buy/sell/trade/barter board?  You might have better luck there.


----------



## unitbit (Jul 22, 2011)

spoiled brat said:


> I am looking to buy an IPad 1 first generation. 32g Ipad, in good condition..excellent condition really..
> I have one and LOVE it, I want to buy one for my daughter.
> I would like to pay up to $350 with shipping.
> Anyone out there wanna sell one to me?


Also I would check out ebay, I got one from there roughly around that price and the condition was excellent.


----------

